# أبحث عن كتاب عن dsPIC



## zamalkawi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن كتاب يتحدث عن معالح الإشارات dsPIC حيث أنوي استعمال dsPIC30F للتحكم في محرك كهربي
لذا أبحث عن كتاب يشرح استخدام هذا المايكروكنترولر، من حيث الدوائر (الهاردوير) وأيضا من حيث البرمجة بلغة السي C
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

حيث أنه يبدو لي أنه لا أحد لديه كتاب عن dsPIC فسأعدل السؤال إلى:
هل استعمل أحد من خبراء ال PIC المعالج dsPIC؟ والسؤال الآن هو، هل أستطيع إن تعلمت الPIC أن أتعامل مع الdsPIC علما بأن الregisters في الأخير 16بت وليست 8بت كما في النوع الأول
ولو كانت الإجابة بنعم، فما الفروق التي أحتاج لمعرفتها؟
يوجد بالفعل بعض الكتب عن البيك وجدتها هنا على المنتدى، ويمكن أن أبدأ بها، ولكن لا أريد أن أبدأ ثم أكتشف أنها لن تفيدني بشيء في التعامل مع الdsPIC
ولي سؤال أخير: أنا أنوي البرمجة بلغة السي، وليس الأسمبلي، وذلك لصعوبة الأسمبلي، ولأنها تتطلب فهما كبيرا للهاردوير، والسؤال هو: ما هو "أفضل" compiler أو أفضل نوع من السي لمتحكمات dsPIC حيث أنه توجد عدة أنواع مثل MikroC وHI-TECH وC30 وربما غيرهم
وما هو معيار الأفضلية؟
وهل إذا تعلمت أحدهم أستطيع أن أستعمل الآخرين بنفس الكفاءة، أم أنه توجد فروق بينهم؟


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو الإفادة ممن سبق لهم استعمال dsPIC او حتى من استعمل PIC وينوي استعمال dsPIC لا حقا


----------



## zibara (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بما ان المشروع هو تحكم بمحرك فإني اقترح عليك استعمال pic microcontroller
و ذلك لأن سرعة كلوك المتحكم كافية 
و لن يحتاج اكثر من سرعة كلوك 20 ميغاهرتز في ال pic16f
و اذا اردت سرعة اعلى يمكن لك استخدام الpic18f
لتصل الى سرعة 48 ميغاهرتز مع عديد من المميزات فيه
و اذا اردت اي كتاب استطيع ان اساعدك 
في كل ما تريد حتى ان كنت تريد استعمال الdsPIC 
لكنه في احسن الاحوال سرعته لن تتجاوز ال 40 MIPS في الdsPIC33 و 30MIPS في dsPIC30
انتظر تحديد خياراتك
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

في الواقع أخ Zibara أنا غير مصدق أن أحدا أجابني أخيرا!!
لدي بالفعل PIC16 وكنت أنوي استعماله
ولكن وجدت أن هناك متحكمات أعلى منه كثيرا ويمكنها استقبال إشارة الإنكودر مباشرة في عائلة PIC18، ولكن وجدت أن المبرمج لدي لا يبرمج هذه المتحكمات
وحيث أنني في جميع الأحوال سأضطر لشراء مبرمج جديد يدعم المتحكمات الأخرى، وحيث أن المشروع أنوي تطويره مستقبلا، لذا قررت أن أستعمل متحكما جيدا من البداية، بحيث لا أحتاج لتطوير الهاردوير كل فترة
خاصة أن المشروع لا يهدف أن يكون لشيئ محدد وبالتالي يكون الهاردوير فقط على قدر هذا الشيء، وإنما أنوي استعماله كمنصة platform لأختبر عليها أشياء أخرى
الأمر ليس مجرد كم تعليمة بالثانية، فالمعالجات 16bit ذات سرعة أكبر في الأداء حتى مع نفس سرعة الساعة
كذلك وجود ذاكرة أكبر وعدد أكبر من العدادات والمداخل والمخارج يتيح التعامل بحرية أكبر
الdsPIC يتميز باشتماله على محرك معالجة إشارات رقمية وبالتالي أستطيع استعماله لتنفيذ فلاتر رقمية أو حسابات معقدة، رغم أنني لا أعرف إلا القليل عن معالجة الإشارات الرقمية ولكن هذا أحد أهداف المشروع بعيدة المدى
حتى الآن أستقر على الاختيارات الآتية:
Compiler: MikroC Pro for dsPIC from MikroElektronika
MCU: dsPIC33FJ256MC710 or dsPIC33FJ256MC710A
dev. board: LV 24-33 v6 from MikroElektronika

والله المستعان
أنا لا زلت في البداية، ولم أستقر تماما على هذه الاختيارات، ولكن أنوي أخذ القرار خلال أيام قليلة بإذن الله

سأكون شاكرا جدا لو منحتني رأيك في هذه الاختيارات، وكذلك لو لديك كتاب عن الdsPIC وبرمجته، حبذا لو بـMikroC

وشكرا جزيلا مقدما، وشكرا على عرض المساعدة


----------



## zibara (15 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> في الواقع أخ Zibara أنا غير مصدق أن أحدا أجابني أخيرا!!
> لدي بالفعل PIC16 وكنت أنوي استعماله
> ولكن وجدت أن هناك متحكمات أعلى منه كثيرا ويمكنها استقبال إشارة الإنكودر مباشرة في عائلة PIC18، ولكن وجدت أن المبرمج لدي لا يبرمج هذه المتحكمات
> وحيث أنني في جميع الأحوال سأضطر لشراء مبرمج جديد يدعم المتحكمات الأخرى، وحيث أن المشروع أنوي تطويره مستقبلا، لذا قررت أن أستعمل متحكما جيدا من البداية، بحيث لا أحتاج لتطوير الهاردوير كل فترة
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
على كل حال البورد التي اخترتها تدعم ال dsPIC33 &PIC24 حصراً
و هي بورد مشهود لها لكن مساؤها هي محدودية انواع المعالجات او المتحكمات الملائمة معها
لذلك ضع نظرة على منتج مايكروشيب الشركة الأم للبيك





إضغط هنا للتفاصيل
كما هذه هنا العديد من الكتب التي ارفقها لك و لكل من يريد ان يتعلم و يستفيد في هذا المجال




Intelligent Sensor Design Using the Microchip dsPIC





Learn Hardware Firmware and Software Design 
pass: ebook




Programming 16-Bit PIC Microcontrollers in C: Learning to Fly the PIC 24
و اذا كنت تحب التقدم اكثر في هذا المجال لا تستعمل الdsPIC بل اتجه لل DSP من شركة Texas Instrument الشركة الاولى في العالم في هذا المجال لأنه اقوى بكثير و تستطيع برمجته من الماتلاب و فيه الكلوك تصل سرعتها لل1غيغاهرتز و يلبي كافة الاحتياجات
و انا مستعد لكافة استفساراتك
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي، أشكرك كثيرا على ردك التفصيلي وعلى تفاعلك
كما أنني أعتقد أن الكتب جيدة جدا
والآن إلى الأسئلة:
بالنسبة للبوردة التي وضعتها في ردك، حسب ما فهمته من موقع مايكروشيب، يوجد منها نوعان، الأول DM240001 ويعمل مع المتحكمات ذات ال100 pin والثاني هو DM240002 ويعمل مع المتحكمات ذات ال44 pin وهذا يعني أنها تفتقد للكثير من المرونة، فلو اشتريت النوع الثاني فأنا محكوم ب44 بن فقط، فهل فهمي هذا صحيح؟ بينما البوردة * LV 24-33 v6 تدعم عدد كبير من المتحكمات، كل ما علي هو اختيار الكارت المناسب، ثم لحام المتحكم في الكارت، ثم إدخال الكارت في البوردة. لا أدري إن كان تصوري صحيحا، فأنا مبتدئ جدا، ولم أعمل على المتحكمات الدقيقة من قبل، إلا أشياء بسيطة لا تكاد *تذكر، ولم أكن وحدي، بل مع آخرين، لذا ربما تكون أسئلتي ساذجة أو تدل على سوء فهم

السؤال الثاني يتعلق باستخدام مكونات من أكثر من مصدر، بمعنى ، لو أنني اشتريت البوردة من mikroE وعليها مبرمج من إنتاج نفس الشركة، فهل يجب علي أن أستعمل الcompicler الخاص بهم mikroC وكذلك بيئة التطوير الخاصة بهم، أم أنني يمكنني استعمال الcompiler من مايكروشيب C30 وكذلك بيئة التطوير MPLAB IDE أيضا من مايكروشيب؟ والعكس، هل في حالة استعمال بوردة من مايكروشيب ومعها مبرمج من مايكروشيب مثل pickit أو ICD3 هل يجب أن أستعمل C30 أم يمكنني أن أستعمل mikroC أو CSS أو غيرهم؟


----------



## zibara (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بدايةً اعتذر عن تأخري
أخي، أشكرك كثيرا على ردك التفصيلي وعلى تفاعلك
كما أنني أعتقد أن الكتب جيدة جدا
والآن إلى الأسئلة:
ب


> النسبة للبوردة التي وضعتها في ردك، حسب ما فهمته من موقع مايكروشيب، يوجد منها نوعان، الأول dm240001 ويعمل مع المتحكمات ذات ال100 pin والثاني هو dm240002 ويعمل مع المتحكمات ذات ال44 pin وهذا يعني أنها تفتقد للكثير من المرونة، فلو اشتريت النوع الثاني فأنا محكوم ب44 بن فقط، فهل فهمي هذا صحيح؟
> 
> بينما البوردة * lv 24-33 v6 تدعم عدد كبير من المتحكمات، كل ما علي هو اختيار الكارت المناسب، ثم لحام المتحكم في الكارت، ثم إدخال الكارت في البوردة. لا أدري إن كان تصوري صحيحا، فأنا مبتدئ جدا، ولم أعمل على المتحكمات الدقيقة من قبل، إلا أشياء بسيطة لا تكاد *تذكر، ولم أكن وحدي، بل مع آخرين، لذا ربما تكون أسئلتي ساذجة أو تدل على سوء فهم



بعد التأكد من مواصفات كلٍ منها اعتقد ان الميكرو الكترونيكا هي الأفضل
و ذلك لعدة اسباب اهمها قابليتها للبرمجة على البورد دون الحاجة لشراء ال icd3 او icd2
دعمها للعديد من الشرائح
وجود معظم ما تحتاجه من قطع على البورد
توفر الكومبايلر مع البورد و ان بصيغة ديمو
و العديد العديد من المميزات 


> السؤال الثاني يتعلق باستخدام مكونات من أكثر من مصدر، بمعنى ، لو أنني اشتريت البوردة من mikroe وعليها مبرمج من إنتاج نفس الشركة، فهل يجب علي أن أستعمل الcompicler الخاص بهم mikroc وكذلك بيئة التطوير الخاصة بهم، أم أنني يمكنني استعمال الcompiler من مايكروشيب c30 وكذلك بيئة التطوير mplab ide أيضا من مايكروشيب؟ والعكس، هل في حالة استعمال بوردة من مايكروشيب ومعها مبرمج من مايكروشيب مثل pickit أو icd3 هل يجب أن أستعمل c30 أم يمكنني أن أستعمل mikroc أو css أو غيرهم؟



لا لست مضطر لاستعمال كومبايلر خاص
المهم الحصول على الهيكس فايل


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على الرد
لم أنتبه لردك إلا الآن !!!
بسبب ظروف السفر، سيتأجل الشراء لمدة شهر تقريبا
وسأستغل هذه الفترة لدراسة الأمر أعمق، وإن كنت الآن أقرب للاقتناع ببوردة MikroE
وحيث أنني يمكنني استعمال أي compiler مع البوردة، فنقطة التفكير الآن هي الcompiler
فببحثي على المنتديات في الإنترنت وصلت للنتائج التالية:
CCS و MicroC أفضل للمبتدئين لسهولتهم ولتنوع مكتباتهما، بينما C30 و Hi-Tech أفضل للمحترفين، لأنهما يسمحان بتحكم أمبر في الكود النهائي
CCS تتميز عن MikroC بأن عدد مستخدميها أكبر، وبالتالي الحصول على دعم من المنتديات سيكون أسهل، كما أن بها RTOS مدمج بينما MikroC لم تصنع بعد RTOS خاص بها، وإن كان أحد مستخدميها صنعه وهم يرشحونه
سعر الCCS أعلى من MikroC ولكني لا أنوي الشراء الآن، إذ ربما أستعمل نسخة ديمو أو منسوخة، وعندما أقرر الاحتراف سأشتري بإذن الله، لذا لن أدخل السعر في حساباتي الآن
رغم قلة عدد مستخدمي MicroC إلا أنه من الواضح أنهم راضون عنها، لذا أعتقد أنني سأبدأ بها
على كل حال سأرى في خلال شهر التوقف ماذا أنا فاعل بإذن الله


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم، نسيت أن أسأل عن شيئ...
هذا هو الكارت الذي يركب عليه المايكروكونترولر في البوردة * LV 24-33 v6 من MikroE*
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/view/480/lv-24-33-v6-mcu-cards-empty-pcb/
بسؤال صديق، قال لي أن تغيير المايكروكنترولر سهل جدا ولا يتطلب إلا مسدس هواء ساخن لفك المايكروكنترولر القديم، ثم وضع الجديد والضغط عليه ثما استعمال الهواء الساخن، ولكن للأسف لم يتسن سؤال صديقي عن التفاصيل
فهل العملية فعلا بهذه البساطة؟ وهل هي فعلا سهلة ولا تستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة كما قال لي، واحتمالات الخطأ أو إتلاف الشريحة أو المايكروكنترولر (على فرض وضع المايكنترولر في وضعيته الصحيحة) هي احتمالات قليلة لا تكاد تذكر، وأن إتقان هذه العملية لا يحتاج خبرات في تركيب أو لحام الإلكترونيات؟


----------



## zibara (30 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم، نسيت أن أسأل عن شيئ...
> هذا هو الكارت الذي يركب عليه المايكروكونترولر في البوردة * LV 24-33 v6 من MikroE*
> http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/view/480/lv-24-33-v6-mcu-cards-empty-pcb/
> بسؤال صديق، قال لي أن تغيير المايكروكنترولر سهل جدا ولا يتطلب إلا مسدس هواء ساخن لفك المايكروكنترولر القديم، ثم وضع الجديد والضغط عليه ثما استعمال الهواء الساخن، ولكن للأسف لم يتسن سؤال صديقي عن التفاصيل
> فهل العملية فعلا بهذه البساطة؟ وهل هي فعلا سهلة ولا تستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة كما قال لي، واحتمالات الخطأ أو إتلاف الشريحة أو المايكروكنترولر (على فرض وضع المايكنترولر في وضعيته الصحيحة) هي احتمالات قليلة لا تكاد تذكر، وأن إتقان هذه العملية لا يحتاج خبرات في تركيب أو لحام الإلكترونيات؟


السلام عليكم مجدداً
أخي العزيز انت غير مضطر للتلحيم و القصدرة و ما الى ذلك
لأن شركة ميكروالكترونيكا سهلت هذه العملية للمستخدم
فما عليك هو شراء السوكت التي تريدها ووضعها على الديمو بورد بكل سهولة




و هي كما ترى ملحمة و الكريستالة مركبة عليها





و هذا كله مبني على استراتيجية plug & play :5:
و اي سؤال لا تتردد بطرحه
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (30 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم، نسيت أن أسأل عن شيئ...
> هذا هو الكارت الذي يركب عليه المايكروكونترولر في البوردة * LV 24-33 v6 من MikroE*
> http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/view/480/lv-24-33-v6-mcu-cards-empty-pcb/
> بسؤال صديق، قال لي أن تغيير المايكروكنترولر سهل جدا ولا يتطلب إلا مسدس هواء ساخن لفك المايكروكنترولر القديم، ثم وضع الجديد والضغط عليه ثما استعمال الهواء الساخن، ولكن للأسف لم يتسن سؤال صديقي عن التفاصيل
> فهل العملية فعلا بهذه البساطة؟ وهل هي فعلا سهلة ولا تستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة كما قال لي، واحتمالات الخطأ أو إتلاف الشريحة أو المايكروكنترولر (على فرض وضع المايكنترولر في وضعيته الصحيحة) هي احتمالات قليلة لا تكاد تذكر، وأن إتقان هذه العملية لا يحتاج خبرات في تركيب أو لحام الإلكترونيات؟


السلام عليكم مجدداً
أخي العزيز انت غير مضطر للتلحيم و القصدرة و ما الى ذلك
لأن شركة ميكروالكترونيكا سهلت هذه العملية للمستخدم
فما عليك هو شراء السوكت التي تريدها ووضعها على الديمو بورد بكل سهولة




و هي كما ترى ملحمة و الكريستالة مركبة عليها





و هذا كله مبني على استراتيجية plug & play :5:
و اي سؤال لا تتردد بطرحه
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (30 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم، نسيت أن أسأل عن شيئ...
> هذا هو الكارت الذي يركب عليه المايكروكونترولر في البوردة * LV 24-33 v6 من MikroE*
> http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/view/480/lv-24-33-v6-mcu-cards-empty-pcb/
> بسؤال صديق، قال لي أن تغيير المايكروكنترولر سهل جدا ولا يتطلب إلا مسدس هواء ساخن لفك المايكروكنترولر القديم، ثم وضع الجديد والضغط عليه ثما استعمال الهواء الساخن، ولكن للأسف لم يتسن سؤال صديقي عن التفاصيل
> فهل العملية فعلا بهذه البساطة؟ وهل هي فعلا سهلة ولا تستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة كما قال لي، واحتمالات الخطأ أو إتلاف الشريحة أو المايكروكنترولر (على فرض وضع المايكنترولر في وضعيته الصحيحة) هي احتمالات قليلة لا تكاد تذكر، وأن إتقان هذه العملية لا يحتاج خبرات في تركيب أو لحام الإلكترونيات؟


السلام عليكم مجدداً
أخي العزيز انت غير مضطر للتلحيم و القصدرة و ما الى ذلك
لأن شركة ميكروالكترونيكا سهلت هذه العملية للمستخدم
فما عليك هو شراء السوكت التي تريدها ووضعها على الديمو بورد بكل سهولة




و هي كما ترى ملحمة و الكريستالة مركبة عليها





و هذا كله مبني على استراتيجية plug & play :5:
و اي سؤال لا تتردد بطرحه
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ولكن على حد علمي، الكارت يباع فارغا


----------

